
Ask HN: Who knows a founder of Teamreporterapp? I want to buy this project - andygor
Hey. I&#x27;m looking to chat with a founder of http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.teamreporterapp.com.<p>A couple of months ago he shut down the project. I was a customer and really liked the solution. As i know his name is Luke Davis. There is a twitter account he owns @lukedvs.<p>I tried to send emails to two addresses, tried to chat through Twitter, but nothing.<p>Does anyone know how to find him? Thanks.
======
czbond
Make an offer to buy the domain from the Domain name provider, they'll also
send them contact emails. Also, go through the wayback machine to find
alternate phone numbers.
[https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.teamreporterapp.com](https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.teamreporterapp.com)

~~~
andygor
Thanks for this ideas! I will try.

